# Suicide Squad



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2015)

So this is going to be amazing. Age of Dultron, well- heroes are fun, but villains are better:







They've got Harley Quinn spot on. That was a cartoon character I had a massive thing for back in the days of the animated series.

Jared Leto's new joker had a pic floating around but I can't find it. He looks ace. Still undeniably Joker but gone well prison-punk

Going to d/l comics


----------



## ivebeenhigh (May 4, 2015)

http://www.reddit.com/r/comicbookmo...st_image_of_jared_leto_as_the_joker_in_david/


----------



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2015)

ivebeenhigh said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/comicbookmo...st_image_of_jared_leto_as_the_joker_in_david/



looks like its been deleted from reddit, therefor it must have been pulled from the web.


----------



## Fez909 (May 4, 2015)




----------



## wayward bob (May 4, 2015)




----------



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2015)

rumour has it the man under the prosthetics is Slipknot


----------



## DexterTCN (May 4, 2015)

Really looking forward to this.   Weirldy quite hard to find the Leto Joker but you can see it in this short review of the pic.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Really looking forward to this.   Weirldy quite hard to find the Leto Joker but you can see it in this short review of the pic.





it was all over the place  a couple of weeks ago, tweeted by the actor himself. Looks like The Studio must have worked on getting it pulled so they can do the whole long drawn out trailer-for-trailers bollocks


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 4, 2015)

DexterTCN said:


> Weirldy quite hard to find the Leto Joker


It really is!

I'm not too familiar with all of this, but my question would be: why so scarless? I always thought that was a fairly key part of his history, that he was in some way disfigured behind the make up? Or is that just something the films have focussed on?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 4, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> It really is!
> 
> I'm not too familiar with all of this, but my question would be: why so scarless? I always thought that was a fairly key part of his history, that he was in some way disfigured behind the make up? Or is that just something the films have focussed on?


I pretty much thought it was based on The Killing Joke version by Alan Moore.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 4, 2015)

That got mentioned in the vid, and I actually bloody own it 

So the scars are just as "take 'em, leave 'em" as anything else?


----------



## joustmaster (May 4, 2015)




----------



## joustmaster (May 4, 2015)

and will smith


----------



## DexterTCN (May 4, 2015)

Lord Camomile said:


> That got mentioned in the vid, and I actually bloody own it ...


I've got it too...it was my daughter who pointed it out to me.


----------



## Santino (May 4, 2015)

Being in a supervillain club is incredibly camp, isn't it?


----------



## DexterTCN (May 4, 2015)

Santino said:


> Being in a supervillain club is incredibly camp, isn't it?


Oh I don't know about that.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 4, 2015)

Santino said:


> Being in a supervillain club is incredibly camp, isn't it?




As opposed to the more conservative look normally sported by superheroes?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (May 5, 2015)

I bet they all have keys on chains on their belts.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2015)

Affleck spotted filming with SS characters. That means Batman will be in it. Hopefully not too much.


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 13, 2015)

Looks fun, Leto as The Joker is suitably psychotic and first screen outing for Harley Quinn


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 13, 2015)

Harley Quin.  Joker.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2015)

That was a really boring trailer. Quinn looks interesting but the rest don't. Five minutes of slow walking in the dark with lots of big money shots and sets. Just dull. More dc shite.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 14, 2015)

Channeling Tank Girl in caziness as well as style


----------



## PursuedByBears (Aug 3, 2016)

The reviews are in and they don't sound great.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 3, 2016)

For a while I thought there was a chance it might not suck, but it's going to suck isn't it?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 3, 2016)

Suicide Squad Isn’t Even the Good Kind of Bad

"worse than Fantastic Four"


----------



## Reno (Aug 3, 2016)

Why does this not surprise me ? All the recent DC movies have been shit and every "irreverent superheros brought to you by Hollywood suits" flick I've seen has tried way too hard. Sometimes you can also tell a lot from poor costume design and make-up.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 3, 2016)

The Joker has "Damaged" tattoo'd on his forehead.

Doesn't that say it all about this film?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 3, 2016)

mwgdrwg said:


> The Joker has "Damaged" tattoo'd on his forehead.
> 
> Doesn't that say it all about this film?



He also has 'ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha' tattooed all over himself. And an evil jester face. In case anyone doesn't know the Joker's hook, this is a _crazy clown guy _we're dealing with here


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2016)

Being a supervillain: srs bsnss, apparently.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2016)

Looks like another Tank Girl


----------



## Reno (Aug 3, 2016)

..or maybe even another Catwoman!


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2016)

fucks sake, worse than FF. its a disaster


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2016)

Don't know why this is so surprising  for people.  The poster says it all.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Don't know why this is so surprising  for people.  The poster says it all.


sometimes ridiculous superhero/villain camp can work, solid story, solid performances, malcom mcdowell levels of baddyness.  Seems they have failed here. I shall watch it for quin in hotpants


----------



## Reno (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm not sure it looks very camp. It looks like it's trying desperately to come across as cool and subversive.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> sometimes ridiculous superhero/villain camp can work, solid story, solid performances, malcom mcdowell levels of baddyness.  Seems they have failed here. I shall watch it for quin in hotpants


as i said, it just made me think of Tank Girl. 
Sucker Punch too.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2016)

Looks like it has been made for 17 year olds.


----------



## Cid (Aug 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> as i said, it just made me think of Tank Girl.
> Sucker Punch too.



Tank Girl was a long time ago... I think the Avengers franchise is pretty shit (basically being deus ex machina stops giant CGI) but even that can be enjoyable on an action-schlock level. The previous Batman franchise (Nolan/Bale) was ok, as were Iron Man 1 and the Sam Raimi Spiderman films. Recently Deadpool and Guardians of the Galaxy. I mean yes it's more stoned visuals than intellectual content, but if there's at least a bit of decent acting or dialogue to prevent the descent into outright boredom it's... watchable.

Basically there's been a whole genre of the above since Tank Girl. It shouldn't be that hard to do by-the-numbers superhero/antihero films... But DC (since Nolan/Bale anyway) seem to be continually fucking up in a way that Marvel does only intermittently.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2016)

Out of that lot I only liked Deadpool. Hollywood is not very good at making good comic book adaptations.  They're always all over the place and full of too much detail and conversely not enough in other areas.  And many of them only make sense if you know the comics.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2016)

I recall Tank Girl being quite good. It was a long time ago in a galxy far away tho it may not have aged well. I remember M Mcdowell being on good form and kangaroo things


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2016)

Iron Man 1 is a great comic book film.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 3, 2016)

Looking back at Raimi's spider man movies they do manage to capture the playful feeling of a comic in the way that the MCU movies and (even more so) the DC movies have lost with their more serious approach. There are jokes but the fundamental ridiculousness of the premise is never one of them, which I think actually makes it harder to suspend disbelief. Captain America keeping a helicopter from taking off by holding on to it really tight? That's utterly daft, so shoot it as if it's something utterly daft and not like something that could actually happen.


----------



## Cid (Aug 3, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Out of that lot I only liked Deadpool. Hollywood is not very good at making good comic book adaptations.  They're always all over the place and full of too much detail and conversely not enough in other areas.  And many of them only make sense if you know the comics.



If you don't actually like any comic book films then it's perhaps inevitable that you won't like 'the latest one'. My point is that there is a genre of films, many of which have been fairly well received critically and by audiences inclined to like that kind of film. The expectations of people who watch that kind of film will have been raised - I (or dotty or anyone) might hope for something with elements of Deadpool humour/antiheroness, on rain-soaked Nolan-esque streets and suitable scenery-chewing from the likes of Quinn/Joker. They seem to have comprehensively failed to do this and dropped in a bunch of shit that the MRAs will like. It's surprising because they could have done a lot better just by writing to the formula laid out in the Marvel films.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2016)

I dread to think how badly they will fuck the JLA film(s)


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2016)

What I couldn't believe with Batman vs Superman is how they could take two of the most iconic characters of all time, each of whom have a raft of good films they have been in, and create something so terribly _boring_.  There was a complete lack of decent dialogue, there was no humour and there was no interesting plot whatsoever.  Seriously, how could they get it so wrong?


----------



## Cid (Aug 3, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I dread to think how badly they will fuck the JLA film(s)



Didn't know they were doing it... Momoaquaman could be good. But then they've got Zack fucking Snyder at the helm. Again. Just fucking put him in a hole somewhere.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2016)

Cid said:


> Didn't know they were doing it... Momoaquaman could be good. But then they've got Zack fucking Snyder at the helm. Again. Just fucking put him in a hole somewhere.


batman, superman and wonder woman all in the same shared film universe? bound to be going for a JLA film sooner or later. I don't even want to watch Batman vs Supe given the reviews and I was convinced nobody could fuck that up. It'll be one for a 2 am insomnia torrent. Marvel are certainly beating DC with the films, Robert Downey Jnrs Stark is starting to wear a bit thin but hulkfallo makes up for it and I quite like the earnest fish out of water of Cptn Nationalism


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2016)

oddly enough DC animated films can be really fucking good. Under The Red Hood is a must watch


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2016)

There were flashes of good things in the Batman vs Superman film.  I liked older Batman with the references to his past battles left in the background for fans to spot.  I liked the spats of cynicism towards Superman as supranational hero.  But this is all peripheral.  If the film itself is dull, it doesn't matter how much flesh these side issues have.

And the last minute introduction of Wonder Woman as a deus ex machina (since we have mentioned those already) was utterly pathetic.  She was totally absent in the film up until that point and she was not necessary for the finale, so her introduction was nothing but a confusing complication.  Do better with what you have, don't multiply entities unnecessarily.


----------



## Cid (Aug 3, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> batman, superman and wonder woman all in the same shared film universe? bound to be going for a JLA film sooner or later. I don't even want to watch Batman vs Supe given the reviews and I was convinced nobody could fuck that up. It'll be one for a 2 am insomnia torrent. Marvel are certainly beating DC with the films, Robert Downey Jnrs Stark is starting to wear a bit thin but hulkfallo makes up for it and I quite like the earnest fish out of water of Cptn Nationalism



Indeed, I mean I didn't realise they'd got to 2017 release+trailer point. I watched Supes v. Batfleck the other day (2 am insomnia torrent)... Dull. Everyone's just really fucking _earnest_. And I was never really a fan of Affleck, he's impossible to take seriously having been a South Park fan.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2016)

Superman only really works in a story in which he is up against something as equally universe-breaking as himself, and that's tough to do in a film without just turning it into CGI tedium.  The original Christopher Reeve Superman film showed how you get it right, and Supes II and III had a good crack at it too.  The moment you start mixing him with other characters though, your film doesn't have the space to justify all the cracks that open up in the plot.

In Superman vs Batman one of the many problems was the lack of internal consistency.  For example: when it suits, Superman moves so fast that he is invisible.  When it doesn't, he is incapable of even moving quickly enough to stop humans from pressing buttons from a way distant.  One moment, Superman is invincible, the next he is very vulnerable.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2016)

this conflict shows in the JLA cartoons wrt Supe also. Most of the big battles have supe in some way fucked up first cos otherwise, well he's near godlike and will win. Also they make him into a right mardy prick, authoritarian, overbearing and arrogant. Reeve never gave us that supe. Still the OG and best


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2016)

Reeve's Superman got it spot on, I reckon.  Turn him into a ridiculously cheesy boy scout of a character, who _doesn't even get it _when others challenge that persona.  So he gets insulted but thinks he is being thanked.

I don't think it works in a whole series of stories, though.  He's the childlike innocent who starts out starry eyed and ends up a bit more worldly wise and with a happy-ever-after.  There is no what happened next in a story like that.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2016)

How about putting together your own collection of totally random characters that somehow get turned into a single film?

I'm going to go for General Kenobi, Columbo, Hari Seldon, Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Commander Shepard (female version).  Make a film out of that lot.


----------



## Reno (Aug 3, 2016)

kabbes said:


> How about putting together your own collection of totally random characters that somehow get turned into a single film?
> 
> I'm going to go for General Kenobi, Columbo, Hari Seldon, Buffy the Vampire Slayer and Commander Shepard (female version).  Make a film out of that lot.


I think there would be rights issues.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2016)

Pshaw to reality bleeding into my fanfic.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2016)

I mean, can you imagine the horror of a villain having to cope with Shepard repeatedly asking the same question fifty times whilst Columbo keeps making his little notes and Kenobi makes pronouncements in that smug little superior tone?  Meanwhile Seldon claims he knew it all along and Buffy turns it all into Buffyspeak.  Brilliant.


----------



## Reno (Aug 3, 2016)

kabbes said:


> Reeve's Superman got it spot on, I reckon.  Turn him into a ridiculously cheesy boy scout of a character, who _doesn't even get it _when others challenge that persona.  So he gets insulted but thinks he is being thanked.
> 
> I don't think it works in a whole series of stories, though.  He's the childlike innocent who starts out starry eyed and ends up a bit more worldly wise and with a happy-ever-after.  There is no what happened next in a story like that.



I'm not sure Reeve's is Superman has childlike innocence or is starry eyed, that's an act he puts on as Clark Kent. Superman is the embodiment of goodness and Reeve's skill was in not making that twee or boring. Apart from that he is an alien being with the power to bend the world to his will and I'm not sure that goes with being childlike, which implies naivety, that needs moral strength.


----------



## Cid (Aug 3, 2016)

William Dyer (At the Mountains of Madness), Bastet, Zatoichi, Sherlock Holmes, Sookie Stackhouse and Xena.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2016)

Reno said:


> I'm not sure Reeve's is Superman has childlike innocence or is starry eyed, that's an act he puts on as Clark Kent. Superman is the embodiment of goodness and Reeve's skill was in not making that twee or boring. Apart from that he is an alien being with the power to bend the world to his will and I'm not sure that goes with being childlike, which implies naivety, that needs moral strength.


Yeah, that's a good read of it.  I don't think his Clark Kent persona is any less "him" than his Superman persona though, which is another part of the skill of the part.  Kent isn't just some mask he wears.  And so the innocence he has as Clark is truly his own, even whilst the morality he displays as Superman is also his own.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2016)

Cid said:


> William Dyer


The butcher in Ashtead?

Who's the leader of your merry gang?  Buffy would take them all down by herself, mind.


----------



## Reno (Aug 3, 2016)

kabbes said:


> Yeah, that's a good read of it.  I don't think his Clark Kent persona is any less "him" than his Superman persona though, which is another part of the skill of the part.  Kent isn't just some mask he wears.  And so the innocence he has as Clark is truly his own, even whilst the morality he displays as Superman is also his own.


I don't think the bumbling clumsiness Clark Kent displays really is Kal-El and therefore I also don't think is overdone naivety is. No doubt he enjoys inhabiting that character as its a relief from the responsibilities he carries. To me the two personalities are too opposed, I don't believe you can have those powers and be innocent without destroying the world. I think I also chafe against the idea that "childlike innocence" as a desirable quality in adults.


----------



## Cid (Aug 3, 2016)

kabbes said:


> The butcher in Ashtead?
> 
> Who's the leader of your merry gang?  Buffy would take them all down by herself, mind.



The geologist who survives 'At the Mountains of Madness' with his sanity mostly intact. He has acquired some form of immortality as a result of his contact with the elder-things, also acts as something of beacon and a wall to them (with a bit of spuriously extended mythos naturally). He acts as the group's scientist. He gets around people like Buffy by giving them a thousand yard stare and saying things like 'look at my shadow, really look at my shadow - without me it might walk alone'. 

Not sure who the leader is. Sookie maybe.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2016)

Alright, maybe I didn't mean "childlike".  But "boy scout innocence" fits him perfectly.


----------



## Reno (Aug 3, 2016)

The comics of The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen and it's unofficial TV knock-off Penny Dreadful were my favourite take on a superhero team.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2016)

Gandalf, Dante from Devil May Cry and Geoffrey Boycott.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2016)

Paul Atredies for keen mind and assasin skills. Bellis Coldwine for intellect and detatchment. Karsa Orlong for the hammer of the outfit. Waylander the Slayer for the long gun. Sinister&Dexter for 'outsourced' hits. Need a techie genius and can't think of one.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Need a techie genius and can't think of one.


The stereotyped Asian kid from the Goonies.


----------



## Reno (Aug 3, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Need a techie genius and can't think of one.



Q from the Bond films.

The Harold Ramis/Kate McKinnon characters from Ghostbusters.

Dr Emmett Brown from Back to the Future


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2016)

John "Hannibal" Smith for leadership.  Mr T for throwing people hella far.  "Howling Mad" Murdoch for pilot.  Templeton "Face" Peck for infiltration.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2016)

All these teams are more entertaining and ripe for better stories than the Suicide Squad OR the Justice League of America


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 3, 2016)

I'll take Q from the Craig era bond as my tech wizz.


----------



## 8den (Aug 3, 2016)

'Suicide Squad's' Secret Drama: Rushed Production, Competing Cuts, High Anxiety

Hollywood reporter stating that at one point there were two cutting rooms, the reasons for the extensive reshoots, and rattled by bad BvS reviews, turned this into a hot mess. 

I dont really have alot of time for Ayers as a director, but this has all the hallmarks of a FF or a Alien 3.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I'll take Q from the Craig era bond as my tech wizz.









He's going to booby trap your arse off


----------



## D'wards (Aug 3, 2016)

I love a film where they put a team together


----------



## Cid (Aug 3, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I'll take Q from the Craig era bond as my tech wizz.



You've got a bit of a gender imbalance in yours.


----------



## Cid (Aug 3, 2016)

My villainous team would be: Loki (just nicked wholesale from Marvel), Prof Moriarty, the White Witch (Narnia), Baron Samedi, Carrie and a Siren.


----------



## Reno (Aug 3, 2016)

Cid said:


> Carrie



Not really a villain though. At worst an anti-hero who snaps when she's been pushed to far.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 3, 2016)

Wicked Witch of The West, Tommy DeVito (goodfellas), Frank Booth (blue velvet), General Zod (Terence Stamp version), Begbie, Hugo Drax and the scary voodoo man from the bond films, plus Bridget Gregory from The Last Seduction...


----------



## Cid (Aug 3, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Wicked Witch of The West, Tommy DeVito (goodfellas), Frank Booth (blue velvet), General Zod (Terence Stamp version), Begbie, Hugo Drax and the scary voodoo man from the bond films, plus Bridget Gregory from The Last Seduction...



Voodoo man is Baron Samedi (well, a villain using his image).


----------



## Kesher (Aug 4, 2016)

Suicide Squad fans petition to shut down Rotten Tomatoes following bad reviews

35% rating on Rotten Tomatoes is not too bad


----------



## Reno (Aug 4, 2016)

Kesher said:


> Suicide Squad fans petition to shut down Rotten Tomatoes following bad reviews
> 
> 35% rating on Rotten Tomatoes is not too bad


Whether 35% is too low isn't even the point. It's that DC fans are acting with the zealotry of religious fundamentalists which is pathetic. When the last crappy DC film got deservedly bad reviews, female critics received rape and death threats. Why don't these idiots campaign for better films instead by boycotting this dross ?


----------



## kabbes (Aug 4, 2016)

Meh, if an Internet bandwagon can only get a few thousand signatures, it's not much of a bandwagon


----------



## Kesher (Aug 4, 2016)

Reno said:


> Whether 35% is too low isn't even the point. It's that DC fans are acting with the zealotry of religious fundamentalists which is pathetic. When the last crappy DC film got deservedly bad reviews, female critics received rape and death threats. Why don't these idiots campaign for better films instead by boycotting this dross ?



Because they disagree with the film critics


----------



## Reno (Aug 4, 2016)

Kesher said:


> Because they disagree with the film critics


They disagree with film critics before the film has even been released and before they have actually seen it. They are also under the misapprehension that film critics have the power to change a viewers opinions on blockbuster films, it's an often voiced complaint against critics. This is totally idiotic and misunderstands the critics function.

These type of films are pretty much critic-proof and once seen, people either like a film or they don't. That's the sign of true zealots.

These type of subpar blockbuster films make a lot of money in the opening weekend and then drop off fast. Turns out that most audiences don't like them because they really are shit, not because critics tell them so.


----------



## The Octagon (Aug 4, 2016)

They're not even disagreeing with film critics here, Rotten Tomatoes isn't a review site, it just aggregates review scores


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 4, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> oddly enough DC animated films can be really fucking good. Under The Red Hood is a must watch



They've just done 'The Killing Joke' as well.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> They've just done 'The Killing Joke' as well.


barbera gordon treated like shit as a character again. I watched it a few days ago

bit the bullet last night and did bat vs supe. Jeremy Irons was a decent Alfred I suppose. Load of old wank in general. Wonder Woman shoehorned in for no good reason


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 4, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> barbera gordon treated like shit as a character again. I watched it a few days ago
> 
> bit the bullet last night and did bat vs supe. Jeremy Irons was a decent Alfred I suppose. Load of old wank in general. Wonder Woman shoehorned in for no good reason


The not so good reason was the JLA film. If they'd not bothered or cut down and done well all the universe building shit instead of making it the driving force of the film they could of concentrated on making a good film where Batman and Superman have a scrap. Instead they made a shit one where some moody guy in a red cape doesn't even try to beat up a poor man's punisher because of Mark Zuckerberg before crying about their mums and then teaming up to fight some tacked on monster while some music plays as a tough lass gets her hair messed up by a wind machine. The most important bit of the film is that Matt Murdoch steals some emails off the Joker about a Fish man and others that he has neatly sorted by logo.


----------



## 8den (Aug 4, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Wicked Witch of The West, Tommy DeVito (goodfellas), Frank Booth (blue velvet), General Zod (Terence Stamp version), Begbie, Hugo Drax and the scary voodoo man from the bond films, plus Bridget Gregory from The Last Seduction...



Begbie is the aqua man of your team.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 4, 2016)

Kesher said:


> Suicide Squad fans petition to shut down Rotten Tomatoes following bad reviews
> 
> 35% rating on Rotten Tomatoes is not too bad



Rotten Tomatoes is running amock destroying brilliant franchises.

Stop RT before it kills again.


----------



## Santino (Aug 4, 2016)

8ball said:


> Rotten Tomatoes is running amock destroying brilliant franchises.
> 
> Stop RT before it kills again.


 Same initials as Russia Today... coincidence?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 4, 2016)

Reno said:


> I don't think the bumbling clumsiness Clark Kent displays really is Kal-El and therefore I also don't think is overdone naivety is. No doubt he enjoys inhabiting that character as its a relief from the responsibilities he carries. To me the two personalities are too opposed, I don't believe you can have those powers and be innocent without destroying the world. I think I also chafe against the idea that "childlike innocence" as a desirable quality in adults.



I love David Carradine's speech about Superman/Clark Kent in Kill Bill part 2.


----------



## Reno (Aug 4, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> I love David Carradine's speech about Superman/Clark Kent in Kill Bill part 2.


Was it as good as mine ?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 4, 2016)

Reno said:


> Was it as good as mine ?



Better.


----------



## Reno (Aug 4, 2016)

I don't remember Kill Bill 2 very well, it's my least favourite Tarantino and I never revisited it.


----------



## 8ball (Aug 4, 2016)

Santino said:


> Same initials as Russia Today... coincidence?



Hiding in plain sight.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 5, 2016)

going to see it tonight


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 5, 2016)

Seen it. Enjoyed it. Good characters. Fuck all plot.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 5, 2016)

just back now, fuck all joker needed more joker and would have been happy, glad only paid £4


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 5, 2016)

I was unsure about the joker but  i really  bought the bonnie and clyde thing they did.


----------



## emanymton (Aug 7, 2016)

Saw it this morning. It's one of those films that's fun enough to watch, but I won't go out of my why to watch it a second time.

I think this review is pretty spot on.

Suicide Squad review – in dire need of real evil


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 7, 2016)

gah - I was hoping this would be better - in two minds whether to go now - was supposed to go Saturday morning but stuff


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 7, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> just back now, fuck all joker needed more joker and would have been happy, glad only paid £4


would you say that any obsessive trailer watcher might have seen the majority of his scenes. This is increasingly looking like a torrent only affair


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Ranbay (Aug 7, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> would you say that any obsessive trailer watcher might have seen the majority of his scenes. This is increasingly looking like a torrent only affair



5-10 mins screen time is my guess...


----------



## J Ed (Aug 7, 2016)

Reno said:


> Whether 35% is too low isn't even the point. It's that DC fans are acting with the zealotry of religious fundamentalists which is pathetic. When the last crappy DC film got deservedly bad reviews, female critics received rape and death threats. Why don't these idiots campaign for better films instead by boycotting this dross ?



Imagine becoming so emotionally invested in a bad film that you have nothing to do with other than you want to watch it that you send death and rape threats.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 7, 2016)

So basically they've took the dirty dozen story and made a mess of it....

Mediocre


----------



## Kesher (Aug 7, 2016)

Just  been to the cinema. Well,  if ever there was an example of a film to show that you shouldn't  always  believe poor reviews this is it. I'll give it 5 out of 5 no problem. Margot Robbie  steals the show as Harley Quinn.

Suicide Squad is set to break box office records - despite poor reviews


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2016)

While I found it entertaining it is an absolute mess.  I agree with most of the things the critics are saying.  The character performances are pretty much the only  really good thing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> So basically they've took the dirty dozen story and made a mess of it....
> 
> Mediocre



which shouldn't actually be possible. The anti-heroes team up to do good even though they are bad should not fail as a concept. Its like taking the 'farmboy with a hidden destiny and his Quest' story and fucking it up. How?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 8, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> which shouldn't actually be possible. The anti-heroes team up to do good even though they are bad should not fail as a concept. Its like taking the 'farmboy with a hidden destiny and his Quest' story and fucking it up. How?



By the sounds of it, meddling from studio execs and an over ambitious release date were major factors. The final movie was basically edited by committee.


----------



## 8den (Aug 8, 2016)

Essentially the problem is the studio wants likeable relatable villains who are bad but not "evil". And don't alienate the audience. 

Similarly Synder and Fuller fucked up Superman because one wanted to make some kind morally complex hero and a painful Christ metaphor, instead of fucking superman


----------



## 8den (Aug 8, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> By the sounds of it, meddling from studio execs and an over ambitious release date were major factors. The final movie was basically edited by committee.



It sounds actually worse than that. The teaser trailer was so popular the trailer company was given the opportunity to recut. Reshoot Were shoo horned in to up the "comedy" and it fetishes violence without consequences. 

Jared Leto is doing press saying the studio interference ruined his performance (nearly two years of hype for barely 15m screen time)


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> By the sounds of it, meddling from studio execs and an over ambitious release date were major factors. The final movie was basically edited by committee.


I am increasingly drawn to the idea that studio execs don't understand artistic product in any meaningful way. The rule is you tell a fucking good story, its not hard and we've been doing it since before writing was invented so one can only assume studio eexecs have been lobotomized by capitalism. Not new either, the widely derided cinema release version of Blade Runner was the result of meddling suits.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2016)

8den said:


> Jared Leto is doing press saying the studio interference ruined his performance (nearly two years of hype for barely 15m screen time)


I read he was a total bellend throughout the filming, staying in character as the joker and doing weird shit to his cast members. Playing the bellend for x amount of weeks only to be a 15 minute wonder. Ah cruel fate.


batfleck turns up does he?


----------



## 8den (Aug 8, 2016)

The prevailing wisdom is in the 90s the last of the old studi system heads finished and major companies (like Sony) bought the studios. In came MBAs from Ivy League schools with no film making background. 

Hollywood always has been a business but it's got insane recently. Witness shoo horning two of Chinese biggest box office draws into Age of Ultron in a 10m subplot than annoyed everyone including the Chinese audiences.


----------



## 8den (Aug 8, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> I read he was a total bellend throughout the filming, staying in character as the joker and doing weird shit to his cast members. Playing the bellend for x amount of weeks only to be a 15 minute wonder. Ah cruel fate.



Reports of dead pigs given to other cast members and other things like pulling a Daniel Day Lewis in character really does bring that Olivier/Hoffman story to mind. 



> batfleck turns up does he?



Several times apparently looking like he's been spliced in from another film.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 8, 2016)

Ben Asslick has half as much screen time as the Joker

I enjoyed Ghostbusters more, true story.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 8, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Ben Asslick has half as much screen time as the Joker
> 
> I enjoyed Ghostbusters more, true story.


if slimer is in it it is automatically worth my time


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 8, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> if slimer is in it it is automatically worth my time



Won't spoil it for you, but he is and most of the original cast that are still alive.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 8, 2016)

I suppose they don't need to worry too much about it being good or bad when they are taking 103 million quid on the opening weekend...despite rotten reviews...


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 8, 2016)

And that's how most of these modern comic movies feel now, cash cows.....

I'm going to only download them from now on....

Give me the 1989 version of Punisher over this shit any day....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 15, 2016)

Moderately entertaining nonsense. Some downright bad dialogue, too many flashbacks, most of the titular villains were too soppy by half and Leto's Joker was pretty disappointing but it's not completely without merit.

Cara Delevgine cannot act.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 16, 2016)

I'll just park this here. WTAF


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 16, 2016)

watched the movie the other day, really wanted to like it but found it very poor, did not like the portrayal of harley quinn nor the joker 


and i agree Cara devawhatever cannot act


----------



## Reno (Aug 16, 2016)

I'm not sure it's ever fair to assess an actors abilities when they've got a shit role in a shit film based on a shit screenplay.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 5, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> So this is going to be amazing.


how wrong I was. Sacked it off near the end. Leto's joker isn't that good. A reasonable set up, the way it does that cheesy 'introduce the baddies with a potted back story'. Which gave me hope. But then it just turned into a mess. Waller was ok, Harley Quinn was gorgeous,  should have gone with the original jesters uniform AND kept the mallet. Deadshot- annoyed at him. Will Smith is always watchable but this annoyed me. No I think we can say its better than batfleck vs Shitsuperman but that is to damn with faint praise


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 5, 2016)

Ranbay said:


> Give me the 1989 version of Punisher over this shit any day....



underrated film that...


----------



## Dandred (Oct 29, 2016)

Was this supposed to be as shite as it was?


----------



## Reno (Oct 29, 2016)

Dandred said:


> Was this supposed to be as shite as it was?


This had terrible word of mouth and got shit reviews since it came out several months ago. You've had plenty of warning. At least you probably didn't have to pay for it.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 29, 2016)

Even despite the terrible reviews this movie managed to take four times its budget at the box office, and the even worse Batman v Superman did similarly well, so the wheels haven't come off DC's wagon just yet


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 29, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Even despite the terrible reviews this movie managed to take four times its budget at the box office, and the even worse Batman v Superman did similarly well, so the wheels haven't come off DC's wagon just yet


wonder woman, aquaman and the JLA movies to come. I don't know how they'll ever ram cheeky grin Flash into the gloomy DC film universe but they will.

on TV however, Legends of Tomorrow goes from strength to strength by being unashamedly bright basharound comic book on TV fun


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 29, 2016)

Yep legends is great , most entertaing of the lot


----------



## kabbes (Nov 24, 2016)

This film was a thousand times better than I was expecting.  Goes to show the advantage of absolute rock bottom expectations.

The criticisms are valid, mind.  But it's much, much better than Supersnooze vs Batfleck


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## T & P (Jul 30, 2021)

Well, first reviews for the brand new reboot are out, and everyone seems to love it 









						The Suicide Squad: Positive reviews for 'riotous' film
					

Critics largely embrace the film, with most saying it is "slicker and funnier" than the 2016 movie.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




ETA: just watched the trailer, made me chuckle once or twice. I think I'd like to watch this


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2021)

DotCommunist said:


> So this is going to be amazing.


Looking back it certainly was 'amazing'

I'm somewhat hopeful for the next one though.
Possibly as I enjoyed the Harry quinn animation


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 30, 2021)

I don't trust anyone who thinks the first Suicide Squad was bad. I'll live with "it started off fun but it kind of got boring at the end", that's fair, but Guardian comment section arseholes saying "well this new one couldn't be any worse than the first one ho ho" are soulless monstrosities.

ETA: and I certainly thought it was bad initially based on my comments on this thread but that was before watching it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 30, 2021)

Reno said:


> I don't remember Kill Bill 2 very well, it's my least favourite Tarantino and I never revisited it.


Wasn't worse than death proof. I only saw the short version from the double bill, and that was a massive snooze fest.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2021)

I think this new SS looks like it’s going to be great.  I loved the Harley Quinn animation, I loved the Birds of Prey film and I even quite loved the first SS, at least until, like Fridge said, it got dull in the last act.  So thumbs up from me for now


----------



## T & P (Jul 30, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I don't trust anyone who thinks the first Suicide Squad was bad. I'll live with "it started off fun but it kind of got boring at the end", that's fair, but Guardian comment section arseholes saying "well this new one couldn't be any worse than the first one ho ho" are soulless monstrosities.
> 
> ETA: and I certainly thought it was bad initially based on my comments on this thread but that was before watching it


I didn’t think it was terrible but it wasn’t memorable either. I don’t have the best of  memories but what I can remember of any film I’ve watched only once a few years later is a good indicator for me. In the case of the 2016 film, it’s almost nothing at all. Which in my internal ratings scale makes it not necessarily bad, but still something not worth ever revisiting.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2021)

Its problem, like with so  many of these superhero films, was that it had a really dull bad guy whose evil scheme involved some kind of blue laser going into the sky or something equivalent. That probably doesn’t help you remember it, because it’s exactly the same plot you’ve seen 100 times before.  But if you search your memory, you might at least recall Harley Quinn’s bonkers antics with a baseball bat and enthusiastic one-liners.  Those were the bits that elevated it above the tedious norm.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 30, 2021)

I remember little about it. It had what seemed like multiple beginnings, set up every character with a flash back and a song, which took ages. The internal logic was all borked, the whole set up made no sense.  I remember that the at one point it all slowed down for a second in a bar and they talked . . . that was the best bit. A weird seg to the joker?  Then it was a boring nothingness, and I don't even remember how it ends. Very few actually fun bits.
I'm looking forward to the new one though. Harley Quinn is an interesting character played well, but was in two shit plot-less joyless films. This new one looks fun, and I have generally liked most of Gunns work.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2021)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I don't trust anyone who thinks the first Suicide Squad was bad. I'll live with "it started off fun but it kind of got boring at the end", that's fair, but Guardian comment section arseholes saying "well this new one couldn't be any worse than the first one ho ho" are soulless monstrosities.
> 
> ETA: and I certainly thought it was bad initially based on my comments on this thread but that was before watching it


I enjoyed myself in the cinema but structure wise it is hot trash. You can tell the script was rushed and they filled a ton of stuff then put it together with editing and reshoots. 

I'd put it above things like Bats vs Supes because those were badly put together and kinda dull. The Kevorkian Kollective as least felt like a roller coaster ride. 

Just looking at the fact James Gunn is both the writer and director on this and he knows how to do ensemble comic movies I am of the camp where I really do think it is somewhat inconceivable that this could be worse that the first.


----------



## A380 (Aug 4, 2021)

So saw THE Suicide Squad at the cinema today. Really surprised how much fun it was. Sending up the genre (and some others) whilst the top class cast played it dead straight, Also didn't try to have its cake and eat to too obviously

It's flicking crazy . Exceptionally well done and I loved it.


----------



## CNT36 (Aug 4, 2021)

A380 said:


> So saw THE Suicide Squad at the cinema today. Really surprised how much fun it was. Sending up the genre (and some others) whilst the top class cast played it dead straight, Also didn't try to have its cake and eat to too obviously
> 
> It's flicking crazy . Exceptionally well done and I loved it.


I liked it. I found it a bit flabby in places and the violence got a bit boring. Bits if it felt like it was deliberately mugging off the last one.



Spoiler: Bits I liked



I liked the fake out at the beginning with the protagonist.
The minimal introductions for most of the characters.
Everyone turning on Waller.
The shark.
The Harley escape.





Spoiler: Bits I didn't



The bad guys were all too nice. It rarely came across like they were forced to do what they were. Apart from the scene where they killed the wrong people they never seemed to enjoy the killing or do anything bad. The exception being the Shark where it is played for laughs but not really a moral thing. He's an animal. Polka Dot Man and Ratcatcher just seem like they've been caught up in unfortunate situations. Peacemaker is the only one who comes across as a proper bastard but he's doing it from a misguided conviction so all you're left with is Harley and Bloodsport to represent proper nastiness and both are just soppy buggers.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 6, 2021)

Watched it this morning at 4am  , great fun, far more violent than I thought it would be, but not as funny as I thought it would be.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 7, 2021)

Christ that was dire. Couldn’t watch past the first 40 mins.

Really poor dialogue, acting, story and costumes.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 7, 2021)

Dandred said:


> Christ that was dire. Couldn’t watch past the first 40 mins.
> 
> Really poor dialogue, acting, story and costumes.


Which one. Suicide squad or the suicide squad?


----------



## Dandred (Aug 7, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Which one. Suicide squad or the suicide squad?


The latter. Just downloaded it and watched part of it today.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 7, 2021)

Dandred said:


> The latter. Just downloaded it and watched part of it today.


Interesting, that's the first bad review I have heard.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 8, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Interesting, that's the first bad review I have heard.


I don't read US comics or know the back story. Just seemed really crappy to me.


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 8, 2021)

Definitely want to see it now.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 8, 2021)

Dandred said:


> I don't read US comics or know the back story. Just seemed really crappy to me.


Me neither, and neither did a lot of other people and critics that saw it. I don't think that is, or should be relevant for a film to be good/enjoyed. If you do need to read US comics and know the back stories then that would probably be a major failing. I've not seen it btw, it may well indeed be crap.


----------



## Yossarian (Aug 8, 2021)

T & P said:


> I didn’t think it was terrible but it wasn’t memorable either. I don’t have the best of  memories but what I can remember of any film I’ve watched only once a few years later is a good indicator for me. In the case of the 2016 film, it’s almost nothing at all. Which in my internal ratings scale makes it not necessarily bad, but still something not worth ever revisiting.



Yep, near-total Suicide Squad amnesia seems to be widespread - I think it started  with "House of the Rising Sun" as the intro to some Harley Quinn prison scenes - then it was about 2 hours later and spotting Toronto locations was the only thing keeping me watching...


----------



## T & P (Aug 8, 2021)

I watched the new one last night. Thoroughly enjoyed, massively more entertaining than the original.

Very funny throughout, and it manages to get away with a lot of ludicrous stuff that somehow works.


----------



## Reno (Aug 8, 2021)

Yup, _The_ Suicide Squat good fun (never bothered with the first one). It manages to have moments which are ridiculous, funny, tense, gross and beautiful all at the same time, which is quite an achievement. The first of the DC films which I think is genuinely great, but then it has a genuinely talented filmmaker behind it who is perfectly in tune with the material.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2021)

Reno said:


> Yup, _The_ Suicide Squat good fun (never bothered with the first one). It manages to have moments which are ridiculous, funny, tense, gross and beautiful all at the same time, which is quite an achievement. The first of the DC films which I think is genuinely great, but then it has a genuinely talented filmmaker behind it who is perfectly in tune with the material.


I haven't seen it yet, but popping out Ragnarok after two snooze fest, Thor flicks was awesome. The story, the humour, the colour. The whole family enjoyed it. It's not a multiple watch for me, but I'm not really the target audience. 
I also remember really liking eagle Vs shark too.


----------



## Reno (Aug 9, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I haven't seen it yet, but popping out Ragnarok after two snooze fest, Thor flicks was awesome. The story, the humour, the colour. The whole family enjoyed it. It's not a multiple watch for me, but I'm not really the target audience.
> I also remember really liking eagle Vs shark too.


Glad you enjoyed them but I think you've got the wrong filmmaker. Eagle vs Shark and Thor Ragnarok were by Taika Waititi, The Suicide Squad is by James Gunn of the Guardians of the Galaxy films and who made Slither and Super before. Watiti has a small cameo role in The Suicide Squad.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 9, 2021)

As much as I appreciate in theory that a film has to stand by itself but in this age of interconnected  media I think we will see more film that rely on knowledge of the franchise already.

If a majority of the people watching a film are fans of the series  are you really going  to make  them watch a  condensed version of their backstory  again?  
I think up until recently  a live action remake  was novel enough to make it worth watching (especially if the adaptation was good) but  with more and more of this stuff  already having a  film or  TV series  retreading stuff the fans already know   becomes much less intresting.  

I think  this film with its B, C, and D tier characters is still fairly novel


----------



## Ranu (Aug 9, 2021)

I watched the new SS at the weekend, having never seen the first one or read any of the comics.  I really enjoyed it, was a lot better and much funnier than I had expected.  It never takes itself too seriously and I liked the fact that you never knew who would live or die.  Good soundtrack too.  Would definitely recommend it to those having doubts, I wouldn't have watched it had my gf not encouraged me.


----------



## Reno (Aug 9, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> As much as I appreciate in theory that a film has to stand by itself but in this age of interconnected  media I think we will see more film that rely on knowledge of the franchise already.
> 
> If a majority of the people watching a film are fans of the series  are you really going  to make  them watch a  condensed version of their backstory  again?
> I think up until recently  a live action remake  was novel enough to make it worth watching (especially if the adaptation was good) but  with more and more of this stuff  already having a  film or  TV series  retreading stuff the fans already know   becomes much less intresting.
> ...


That's the current Hollywood business model, so audiences are forced to watch all the films in a franchise to understand what's going on. A lot of these franchise are now like very expensive tv series. That said, The Suicide Squad works as a stand alone film with no knowledge of the other films required, not even the previous Suicide Squad movie of which this new one is a soft reboot.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 9, 2021)

Reno said:


> Glad you enjoyed them but I think you've got the wrong filmmaker. Eagle vs Shark and Thor Ragnarok were by Taika Waititi, The Suicide Squad is by James Gunn of the Guardians of the Galaxy films and who made Slither and Super before. Watiti has a small cameo role in The Suicide Squad.


Oh right, of course. Duh doi. I actually knew that, Gunn got to do it when he was suspended from his contract because of those old tweets. It's even got all his old gotg mates and his brother all over it. I also loved slither and was a really big fan of super, but watched it too many times. 
My fucking brain is hopeless.


----------



## Reno (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2021)

saw it this morning and loved it. it does superheroes like I want them - played for laughs and aware of its own ridiculousness. and you could see and hear what was happening and follow the plot, unlike much of Marvel’s mostly mediocre and dull output.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 15, 2021)

CNT36 said:


> I liked it. I found it a bit flabby in places and the violence got a bit boring. Bits if it felt like it was deliberately mugging off the last one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


confused by your characterising the heroes of the film to be the bad guys. The bad guys were the leadership of Corta Maltese and Viola Davis’ character, plus 



Spoiler: the other baddie



Peacemaker


, weren’t they?


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 17, 2021)

Brilliant fun, far superior to the previous film. In places, its like DC went all John Wick.

On a slight downer, a guy sitting about 3 or 4 rows behind us (not many in the theatre at all) grassed us up during the trailers because we were sitting beside each other, sharing crisps. Management gave us a stern ticking off...


----------



## kabbes (Aug 24, 2021)

Ok, that was excellent. Like all good films, it concentrated on the characters and their interactions, not on whatever ridiculous storyline or special effects happen to be involved. Genuinely touching moments in almost the hilarity. Also, King Shark num nums.


----------



## Reno (Aug 24, 2021)

I want a spin-off sitcom starring Weasel


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 24, 2021)

Reno said:


> I want a spin-off sitcom starring Weasel
> 
> View attachment 285047


and one with Polka Dot Man and his ma


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 25, 2021)

Also, nice callback to Tim Burton's Batman. If you remember the photojournalism Vicki Vale was known for.


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 2, 2021)

Another vote for 'that was excellent'


----------

